# Solved: No sound on some programs



## starter005 (Apr 8, 2010)

I am running win 8.1 on my Dell Inspiron PC and have no sound with certain applications. I've tried both IE and Chrome and I have the same problem. I have full sound on Facebook apps and videos but when I run Pandora or You Tube I have no sound. I have checked device manager and there are no yellow warnings. My Sound driver (Conexant) is working properly and my speakers are not muted.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Make sure the YouTube videos aren't muted.


----------



## KomputerKid (Dec 25, 2014)

When trying to play a video in youtube or listening to Pandora, click the speaker icon in the lower right corner of your computer and click mixer. You should see something like this:









Make sure the site you're on isn't muted here or the volume isn't turned down. Youtube willprobably say Flash Player


----------



## starter005 (Apr 8, 2010)

YouTube is not muted and speakers are not muted. If I click on mixer the bars are jumping up and down like there is sound.


----------



## KomputerKid (Dec 25, 2014)

The next thing that comes to mind is to make sure Flash Player is up to date.


----------



## starter005 (Apr 8, 2010)

Just checked; up to date


----------



## KomputerKid (Dec 25, 2014)

To help troubleshoot can you please tell me the model number and specs? Here is an easy way to do that. http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe


----------



## starter005 (Apr 8, 2010)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3330 CPU @ 3.00GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8063 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, -1984 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 939858 MB, Free - 857412 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 084J0R
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## KomputerKid (Dec 25, 2014)

I can't find anything else useful so hopefully someone else can help you.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

On Chrome check if you have Pepper Flash - as well as or instead of Adobe Flash
Open a browser on Chrome
in the address bar paste this

*chrome://plugins*

when that opens click details and check if Adobe and Pepper are installed
If so select Pepper and click disable

If ONLY Pepper is installed then disable and go here
http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer

download plug-in for non IE browsers

ON IE it is more than likely I think another issue
Open IE
click tools
click manage add-ons
click toolbars and extensions left pane
is shockwave flash shown
select it
click more information lower window
is it approved all sites

Flash Player on 8 is part of IE and a separate flash does not need to be downloaded see here
http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/flash-player-issues-windows-8.html#main-pars_header_3

could be ActiveX Filtering


----------



## starter005 (Apr 8, 2010)

Sorry, I should have updated my info--I deleted Chrome and loaded Firefox hoping it would work and I have the same problem. I checked IE "Manage add-ons" and shockwave is enabled and allowed for all sites.


----------



## starter005 (Apr 8, 2010)

I also put a check next to ActiveX Filtering and still no sound on Pandora.


----------



## KomputerKid (Dec 25, 2014)

Have you checked your firewall to make sure that Youtube and Pandora aren't blocked?


----------



## starter005 (Apr 8, 2010)

How would I do that?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Lets work with IE ONLY please for testing purposes otherwise both of us are going round in circles
as of course I sent re Chrome not knowing you had uninstalled it

1. Is it Windows Firewall or a third party firewall
2. although the system info from our site says windows defender is disabled - that is a glitch on our system info.
However please confirm that it is Windows defender you are using
3. Using this link
http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/flash-player-issues-windows-8.html

make the checks shown
Sorry for the confusion before 
DISABLE active X by clicking to remove the check tick

IF still no good scroll down and download UPDATE for flash 64 bit
which is towards the bottom of the page
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=328651&clcid=0x409

that is the link but get it yourself from the page please


----------



## zack30310 (Jan 5, 2015)

my volume icon is gone,i receive message need to install program sndvol32.exe


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

zack30310, I don't see how your post is helping the Thread Starter. You have posted the same thing on your own thread.


----------



## starter005 (Apr 8, 2010)

Windows firewall is on.
Shockwave is enabled.
Active X is unchecked.
Update KB3008925 is already installed.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

shut down the computer
Open IE on the home page
click tools
click manage add-ons
when the window opens
on toolbars and extensions left pane and *currently loaded add-ons *below
is shockwave flash - Microsoft windows third party application component shown and enabled
what other entries are shown please as ENABLED
Close Manage add-ons

Now go to YouTube
open manage add-ons again
go back to the same setting - currently loaded

If shockwave flash was NOT shown before is it now and enabled the Microsoft Windows third party one

Now on the drop arrow by currently loaded
change that to run without permission
Is any additional flash player or active X control add-on shown and enabled

If that gets you no further
right click the desktop
create new shortcut
- that is new on right click and then shortcut
when that opens

copy and paste this

*"C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" -extoff *

then click Next and name it IE No add-ons

Reboot open IE from that shortcut it will tell you it is now running without add-ons
it will stay without add-ons until you close it and open as normal

Now go to the sites that you did not have a problem with eg facebook and confirm if you have audio
If you do
then go YouTube

anything different please


----------



## starter005 (Apr 8, 2010)

*When I rebooted this was what was listed:*
*
*
*Name PlusIEEventHelper Class
Publisher (Not verified) Zeon Corporation
Status Disabled
Architecture 32-bit*
*Name avast! Online Security
Publisher AVAST Software a.s.
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit
Load time 0.02 s
Navigation time 0.00 s*
*Name  Lync Browser Helper
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Disabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name Lync Click to Call
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Disabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name Shockwave Flash Object
Publisher Microsoft Windows Third Party Application Component
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name Blog This in Windows Live Writer
Publisher Not Available
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit*
*Name Send to OneNote
Publisher Not Available
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name OneNote Linked Notes
Publisher Not Available
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper
Publisher Oracle America, Inc.
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit
Load time 0.03 s*
*Name Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper
Publisher Oracle America, Inc.
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit
Load time 0.06 s*
*
*
*When I opened YouTube Shockwave was listed and enabled.*
*This is what was listed under "Run without permission" :*
*
*
*Name iptPlugin Class
Publisher Intel® Identity Protection Technology Software
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit*
*Name Microsoft Office Template and Media Control
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name MeetingJoinHelper Class
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name Free Threaded XML DOM Document
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name XSL Template
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name HtmlDlgSafeHelper Class
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name Tabular Data Control
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name XML Schema Cache
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name SharePoint DragDownload Control
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit*
*Name oleprn Class
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name SharePoint Spreadsheet Launcher
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit*
*Name DSPrintQueue Class
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name OleSNMP Class
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name SharePoint Export Database Launcher
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit*
*Name Microsoft Shell UI Helper
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name OleCvt Class
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name Microsoft Office List 15.0
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit*
*Name Windows Media Services DRM Storage object
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name SharepointOpenXMLDocuments
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name X509 Enrollment WebClassFactory
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name X509 Machine Enrollment Factory
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name XML DOM Document 4.0
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit*
*Name Free Threaded XML DOM Document 4.0
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit*
*Name XML Schema Cache 4.0
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit*
*Name XSL Template 4.0
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit*
*Name XML Data Source Object 4.0
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit*
*Name XML HTTP 4.0
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit*
*Name Registration Control
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name SharePoint OpenDocuments Class
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit*
*Name prturl Class
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name SharePoint Clipboard Control
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit*
*Name SharePoint DragUpload Control
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit*
*Name SharePoint OpenDocuments Class
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit*
*Name RMGetLicense Class
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name SharePoint Spreadsheet Launcher
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit*
*Name SharePoint OpenDocuments Class
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit*
*Name SharePoint Stssync Handler
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit*
*Name SharePoint Stssync Handler
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit*
*Name OleInstall Class
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name STSUpld CopyCtl Class
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit*
*Name Windows Live Sign-in Control
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name NameCtrl Class
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit*
*Name Scripting.Dictionary
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name XML DOM Document 3.0
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name Free Threaded XML DOM Document 3.0
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name XML Schema Cache 3.0
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name XSL Template 3.0
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name XML Data Source Object 3.0
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name Free Threaded XML DOM Document
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name XML Data Source Object
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name Microsoft Office Project Task Launch Control
Publisher Microsoft Corporation
Status Enabled
Architecture 64-bit*
*Name XML DOM Document 6.0
Publisher Microsoft Windows
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name Free Threaded XML DOM Document 6.0
Publisher Microsoft Windows
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name XML Schema Cache 6.0
Publisher Microsoft Windows
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name XSL Template 6.0
Publisher Microsoft Windows
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*Name Java Plug-in 11.25.2
Publisher Oracle America, Inc.
Status Enabled
Architecture 32-bit and 64-bit*
*
*
*
*
*Should I still make the new folder on my desktop?*
*
*


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

yes - try it please in that mode


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

On an earlier post I asked



> 1. Is it Windows Firewall or a third party firewall
> 2. although the system info from our site says windows defender is disabled - that is a glitch on our system info.
> However please confirm that it is Windows defender you are using


and I now realise that you did not confirm it was Defender - you only confirmed it was Windows Firewall

This was my mistake in missing that you had NOT confirmed that the AV was Windows defender.

I believe the cause may be AVAST
try disabling the

avast! Online Security
Publisher AVAST Software a.s.
Status Enabled

If that does not work and for testing purposes - presuming that from what I see it is the paid for version of AVAST
ensuring you have the means to reinstall - uninstall, from control panel
reboot
run the Avast uninstall tool
https://www.avast.com/en-gb/uninstall-utility

NOTE the procedure and cautions

REBOOT
check Windows Defender is enabled - it should enable when AVAST is uninstalled and test again.

If all is now well - you may reasonably presume the cause is AVAST and its web protection software


----------



## starter005 (Apr 8, 2010)

OK, I checked Defender and it was off. I created the new file folder and startered IE with no add-ons. Still no sound in Pandora or YouTube. I uninstalled my Avast Free Antivirus in safe mode, rebooted and had to go into Action Center to start Defender. Updated Defender and opened Pandora and also YouTube and still no sound. I still do have sound in other applications such as Yahoo, etc.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

In both IE as normal and IE without add-ons



> Updated Defender and opened Pandora and also YouTube and still no sound. I still do have sound in other applications such as Yahoo, etc.


after the uninstall of Avast

If so and it has been tried on both do the following please
1. Set a restore point
2. Reboot
3. Check the restore is set and available
4. Go Control Panel windows update
bottom left hand corner click on 
installed updates
5. top right search bar - search installed updates 
type the KB3008925
6.It should find that update
7. Click uninstall
8. Reboot
9. go to this page
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/3008925

select the download for your system - 8.1 64 bit - the second listed I think
and install that.
10. Reboot and test


----------



## starter005 (Apr 8, 2010)

The bad news is IE (with or without add-ons) is still the same. No sound on Pandora and Youtube, sound on Facebook, etc. The good news is that the sound returned on Firefox!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am unclear as to whether or not you have proceeded with my last


----------



## starter005 (Apr 8, 2010)

Sorry, I got exited when Firefox worked. 


I set the restore point, found the update, deleted it and reinstalled it per your instructions. That was when it started working on Firefox but not IE.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well it is beyond my understanding
How a Microsoft update for IE can change the playing of audio in Firefox

I know this has been covered once before I started to help but on a YouTube video please confirm that you do have the speaker icon - when the video is playing in IE - next to the play pause button

I appreciate that on IE11 flash player is embedded, but please try this
http://get.adobe.com/shockwave/

install it and REBOOT
and then test YouTube

There have been instances where the embedded flash player has not worked on YouTube but this one has
from the audio aspect


----------



## starter005 (Apr 8, 2010)

I clicked the link and installed Adobe and still no sound on IE. I checked the speaker icon and it is at max volume.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

In a YouTube video playing there is no vol indicator on the speaker icon on the video



> know this has been covered once before I started to help but on a YouTube video please confirm that you do have the speaker icon - when the video is playing in IE - next to the play pause button


Please see screenshot


----------



## starter005 (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes, and when I move my mouse over it, it shows it is at full volume


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I apologise I never noticed that
I am not a YouTube user


Please check this setting
see screenshot


----------



## starter005 (Apr 8, 2010)

Yes, mine is also checked.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry - out of ideas
Good luck with it


----------



## starter005 (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you for all of your effort.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers Just sorry I could not find the problem for you


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

received by pm



> I just wanted you to know that I "solved" my no sound problem that you were so patient to try and help me with. My 4 year old Granddaughter came to visit and I was telling my son about my frustration over the PC when she said "Grandpa, would you like me to fix your computer again?" As my son and I both looked at each other I said "yes" and she proceeded to go to the back of my tower and fix everything.* That was when we noticed my speakers were plugged into the wrong port. I never thought to check that because I knew I never unplugged it, all I did was push on the jack to make sure it was all the way in. *I wonder how many more weeks I would have gone without sound before I would have checked that.


Pleased it is sorted
Just shows does it not - I should have started the advice with the basics

cannot understand how it only effected some programs = if it was either not connected - all the way in
Or in the wrong port

However - sorted by a 4 yr old - lost for words


----------



## KomputerKid (Dec 25, 2014)

The younger generation is smart.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You should know -


----------

